# Sodium Metabisulfite found at grocery store.



## ck (Dec 23, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice find!

If that is the only ingrediant, then you should be good to go.


----------



## joem (Dec 23, 2010)

which store?


----------



## ck (Dec 23, 2010)

deleted


----------



## joem (Dec 23, 2010)

I will definitly look here in Ottawa and report back


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 23, 2010)

joem i will check out my area and report back


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 24, 2010)

SMB must be used as a source of SO2. SO2 is commonly used here as a preservative and to maintain color and prevent darkening of such things as dried apricots. You can taste and smell it. You can buy dried apricots without SO2 in health food stores, but they will be black -tastier but not as appetizing. It must prevent potatoes from oxidizing and blackening in the same way.


----------

